# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  على بركة الله تمت عولمة .... القهوة

## coconut

*و بعد مجهودات حثيثة لساركوزي الذي يظهر أنه يخلط بين كوب الخمر 

و كوب القهوة العربية . ...و ذلك في زيارة له لبلد عربي 

و الإخوة لم يكلفوا أنفسهم عناء تلقين هذا الــ.......... أسلوب شرب القهوة  

و ربما هو ليس في حالته الطبيعية 


أترككم مع الصور و أنتم أحكموا 

*

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

يا حبيب اختك يا عطا على هالصوره 

وبضحكوا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا عمي هذا السكر على اصوله

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يا عمي بضحكوا علينا 

هاي خمرة مش قهوة

و الله يستر من تاليها

----------


## العالي عالي

> يا عمي بضحكوا علينا 
> 
> هاي خمرة مش قهوة
> 
> و الله يستر من تاليها



وكيف اعرفت انها خمرة شو مكتوب على الكاسة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

لا انا بقولك كيف عرف واحد من الحرس الي واقفين معاه زجاجه amstel 
هههههههههه

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا جماعة الموضوع عادي جدا ً ، ناس هيك تعاملها ، وهيك بتحب  تجامل ، إنتوا شو الي حاّر جماركوا ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> لا انا بقولك كيف عرف واحد من الحرس الي واقفين معاه زجاجه amstel 
> هههههههههه


بس انا مش شايف زجاجة امستل  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هههههههههههههههه
شر البليه يضحك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## بدون تعليق

> بس انا مش شايف زجاجة امستل


اتدققش :Db465236ff:

----------


## coconut

أمستال أو أي نوع آخر من القهوة العربية  :Db465236ff:  

التي تدور في الأكواب 

هذه صفات العولمة المكشوفة 

شكرا أصدقائي

----------

